# Flag(s)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I noticed more on a recent trip to Germany how many people put their National Flag(s) up when they arrive on-site.

Some of our MHF friends do it.

Do you do it? and if so why?

TM


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Yep - although it gets interesting when deciding which flag goes on top........Welsh or French?

Why? Proud of our nationalities I guess..............
C


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Its easily answered, some people are very very sad :roll:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> Its easily answered, some people are very very sad :roll:


Why would you say that Cliffy????????

Ok - I attended my Aunt's funeral last week and that made me very very sad.............but hoisting a couple of flags alongside the 'van? Nope, that doesnt make me sad.........actually it can make me quite happy as it usually leads to introductions and conversations on site.................

Carl


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I got fed up of seeing all the Welsh and Scotish ones. :lol: 

peedee


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've got 3 lions and a white rose but not used them yet :lol: 
On the first trip to France last year the MHF flag did indeed lead to many introductions


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The protocol for flags is that the flag of the country your in goes on top, you own nationality below and then any others.
I use a flagpole mainly on crowded sites especially at Glastonbury apart from being 'de rigeur' it helps me locate the vehicle.
BTW this yhear there were some people with small flashing beacons on top of the poles,I assume that these were solar charged and automatic switch on-any idea where they can be obtained?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> The protocol for flags is that the flag of the country your in goes on top, you own nationality below and then any others.
> I use a flagpole mainly on crowded sites especially at Glastonbury apart from being 'de rigeur' it helps me locate the vehicle.
> BTW this yhear there were some people with small flashing beacons on top of the poles,I assume that these were solar charged and automatic switch on-any idea where they can be obtained?


similar idea
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Outdoor-Garde...n_Lighting&hash=item5d2f59aa11#ht_2679wt_1199


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure that is civillian protocol.otherwise one would have to carry numerous flags around in your locker.

cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm not keen on flags and things on poles, a bit like shell suits, they started off as cool, now everyones got them, just my personal opinion before anyone goes off on one. :roll: 

If I'm abroad the only thing that advertises we're British is the blue GB on the number plate. 

We often get mistaken as Dutch from the rear. Oerr missus :lol: 

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have enough stuff to carry. My registration plate states where i come from

Dave p


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

We often get mistaken as Dutch from the rear. Oerr missus :lol:

Pete[/quote]

of course different flags can have different meaning apart from Nationality......

Have been on campsites/ rallies that begin to look like a battle scene from some middleage disagreement

Need to be careful in these pc times what one runs up ones pole


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Slightly off topic but I do admit to having one of those flying Bat things when they first came out eons ago, used to annoy the hell out of me fluttering around so it got consigned to the batcave in the ether.

The pole now gets used in the garden for runner beans, or perhaps I could use it for fishing. 8) 

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My MH, the same as most, has a GB sticker on it's rear end and UK number plates at both ends, Oh! and it's right hand drive.
Surely that's enough clues? :roll:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a flag pole and a selection of flags !!!
The reason why ??????????

BECAUSE MY WIFE TOLD ME TO....... That's good enough for me, after an easy life.. However I do annoy her when I fly my West Brom flag.... :lol: 

For a practical reason we fly a pink pig..! It's helps the grandkids locate us on bigger rallies and they then know where to get food...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If anyone parks next to me with one of those huge ones that noisily flaps all night...........

.........expect it to go missing. :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

tonka said:


> I have a flag pole and a selection of flags !!!
> The reason why ??????????
> 
> BECAUSE MY WIFE TOLD ME TO....... That's good enough for me, after an easy life.. However I do annoy her when I fly my West Brom flag.... :lol:
> ...


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > Its easily answered, some people are very very sad :roll:
> ...


Youve answered your own question 'it makes me quite happy' it thats not just a little sad 

Be carefull, next you will be wearing tee shirts with your name on :wink:

Usually a flag is flown to show occupancy, are you visiting places or invading them, or else at half mast to show respect for loss. Why on earth fly a flag to show where your from ? unless suffering from memory loss :wink:

But if it gives you pleasure  , if I see someone with a flag flying, id go as far away as possible


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

So why do you have the Union Flag 'flying' in your details (to the left of the posts....) :roll: :roll: :roll: 
C

PS The other comments I will ignore as I am not one to rise to a bait...... each to their own....


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> So why do you have the Union Flag 'flying' in your details (to the left of the posts....) :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> So why do you have the Union Flag 'flying' in your details (to the left of the posts....) :roll: :roll: :roll:
> C
> 
> PS The other comments I will ignore as I am not one to rise to a bait...... each to their own....


Good point  , I must have ticked a box when filling in my profile. Nevermind, its sorted now :?

Got to go now and paint motorhome red, so everyone knows my favourite colour without asking :wink:

By the way, we have a bloke round the corner from us who has a flagpole in his front garden, he flies the Union Flag when he's in. Mad as a hatter bless him. 

On a serious note, as long as it gives you pleasure, each to their own  , enjoy :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Intrigued*

We were intrigued to begin with.

Then a few events unfolded and a few more things happened and we thought uhm!.

I will post a few photos, if I can find them.

We even saw a German with Knitted Mittens for the wing mirrors and Black / Red/ Yellow (for Gold) Insulation tape on the guide ropes!.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup, I fly flags.

White Ensign, Royal Marines colours and England.

Just wish I could get the bloody flagpole to stay up.

Its a great way to attract old oppos, I've met a few ex service guys this way.
And what the hell .....its fun, let's not grow old and miserable too soon. :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ohh l didn't know folks did this all being well when we get to go out and about next year l shall fly my Rhodesian flag, it is different to the normal ones & l happen to be proud of it.








Does this flag appeal to you Carl









(couldn't resist)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mirror Cosies*

We even saw a lot of these on German Cars.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we have never flown the national flag when abroad, it somehow seems to be a bit well, nationalistic, as though you're going over there invading 8O ! We do have a multi national flag with all the EU countries (well, excluding Bulgaria and whoever the other one was who were last admitted  ), and would be quite happy putting that up the pole, along with the MHF one, of course. :idea:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

bigfoot said:


> I use a flagpole mainly on crowded sites especially at Glastonbury apart from being 'de rigeur' it helps me locate the vehicle.


Agreed. We have a flying cow for this very purpose. must admit I didn't notice the flashing beacons, but I was probably concentrating on where to place my next step forward...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Late*

This couple arrived fairly late on. Took what seemed like forever to raise the flag. Then when we awoke the next morning, they had gone!.

Just seemed a lot of effort to me.

Was it you?

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Agree, as someone has also mentioned,I only every put my flags up at rallies, especially large ones, so I can find my way back easily. It is however getting more difficult to make it unique amongst the many others. 

peedee


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

I have a 10 mtr pole and use it to raise my mifi dongle when I cant get a good signal at ground level.
Its worked without fail, so far.


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

well what a lot of miseries some people are lol,it brightens my look on life especially at rally`s to see all the colourful flags and flyers up,to be amongst like minded people who enjoy life,
we fly a yorkshire flag ,obviously !! and an aussy flag where we spend a lot of time with our family,also multi coloured light for at night wich allways look great,but then each to their own, i know wich kind of people i want to be near when out in the van lol,
besides we know wich van is ours when returning from a night with freinds at their van enjoying good company ,enough said lol


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont need a flag to make me happy, or to make conversation with others.
I don`t wear an England shirt either 8) Or a knotted hankey on my head :lol: 
In fact I have thought of getting rid of my number plates that have an EU symbol on, and replacing them with ordinary plates.

I would prefer to be anonymous on holiday.

Dave p


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I dont need a flag to make me happy, or to make conversation with others.
> I don`t wear an England shirt either 8) Or a knotted hankey on my head :lol:
> In fact I have thought of getting rid of my number plates that have an EU symbol on, and replacing them with ordinary plates.
> 
> ...


The bird on your avtar would make me happy  
I'd fly a whte flag :wink:


----------

